# History wanted Smart Da Vinci



## Mia&Vin (14 July 2013)

Id love to track down previous owners/history of my boy if anyone recognises the name. No reason other than interest in his past .. he is just perfect 

Vinnie is a 16.1ish(not measured him) gelding, 9 years and was with previous owner for a few years I think so looking for history before then. I believe he got him from kings lynn area but I might have just made that up 

Is dark bay and has some scars and can be a bit cheeky if fresh but generally chilled when he isnt. When he is fresh its most likely to be expressed with a rear

Icecream to anyone with info


----------



## last_leap (31 December 2018)

Hello Mia&Vin

I have just come across your post from 5th May 2013 regarding Smart Da Vinci - Did you find any history about him?


----------



## last_leap (12 January 2019)

Hello can you please get in touch with me regarding Smart Da Vinci


----------



## ycbm (13 January 2019)

Tap the logo. Tap 'start conversation' and write a private message to the poster. They haven't been on line since 2016, but it should send a email to the  mail address recorded for the poster to tell them about the PM.


----------

